# Sick Puppy



## ROLEN (May 9, 2014)

Hello, I'm new to the forum and the proud new owner of a 13 week old German Shepherd named Rolen. The day after picking him up, we went to the vet for a check-up. During the check-up I was asked if I wanted to get him some of his required shots out of the way while I was there, so I agreed. They gave him the following: K9 Rabies, K-9 Bordetella, K9 Flea Prevention. After brining him home that day, he would not eat. The following morning while going potty, I noticed spaghetti like noodles in his #2. Great he had worms! At least the worm shot they gave him the day prior was working. I called the VET and told them of my findings. In addition to testing positive to worms in his fecal sample, they also advised me that he tested positive for parasites. They put him on: Panacur & Metronidazole.


Throughout the day he continued not eating. I called the vet and voiced my concern with the puppy not eating ever since visiting the vet's office. 

They advised me to bring him in to make sure he wasn't have an allergic reaction to the shots.

While at the office, they gave me a prescription for Carafate to help sooth his stomach. Also while at the VET ( I was advised that they should have never given him that many shots at one time. They said it basically overloaded his body).

The doctor also stated that I could feed him chicken and rice while he fought to get rid of these problems. 

The first meal, he ate all the chicken rice and a small cup full of his dog food. The 2nd meal, he only ate the chicken and left everything else. I'm concerned that if I feed him chicken and rice too long, then he won't touch the dog food. The next day, I tried pouring some low sodium chicken broth on his dog food. He drank the broth and left the food lay. I then tried chicken baby food, again he licked the baby food off his dog food and then left. 

My question is: are these meds suppressing his appetite? He seems to have no energy and sleeps a lot. Granted I know puppies like to sleep but it seems as though I have to coax him to come outside and chase the ball. I'm also afraid that buy feeding him the chicken and rice, he may not be getting the proper nutrients he needs while in his growing puppy stage. What other items could I give him that would be nutritious and easy on his stomach until he's off the meds?

Sorry for the long post & thanks for any suggestions


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Sounds like he was given too many vaccines in one day. He shouldn't not eat the kibble once his appetite comes back. Continue with the chicken and rice. Also a spoonful of plain Greek yogurt regular. Not fat free. To each meal to help keep gut in check. I give yogurt every meal every day. I would steer clear of any vaccines for awhile. Skip his 16 week vacc's. Do one more at 18 weeks. I follow dr dodd's protocol. You can google it. After their year boosters it's every 3 years. As far as flea and tick meds I give every other month if that. I do give heartworm. If I skip a month it's ok. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

rabies at 13 weeks wow, would not go back to that vet  poor little thing I hope he gets better soon. I actually think that's illegal, depending on the state.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Neko said:


> rabies at 13 weeks wow, would not go back to that vet  poor little thing I hope he gets better soon. I actually think that's illegal, depending on the state.



Think it is too. Way too young 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## petite (Apr 5, 2014)

Did this all happen yesterday? That was indeed way too many shots and I don't believe the rabies will even be effective given this young and may have be re administered when the puppy is of an appropriate age. 

As for not eating, a day or so of chicken and rice to get him to eat something is better than him not eating at all. He's very young and please be extra careful making sure he's getting enough of whatever he'll eat and drinking water. 

Did the vet give you an expected time the puppy should start to show signs of improvement?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Neko said:


> rabies at 13 weeks wow,


Before the vet gets trashed for this....Depending on the state, it may be law. By 13 weeks is law in PA.


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

He's not feeling too well, don't worry about the energy level.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I have read Lyssin 30C can help with side effects of rabies vaccine. Might want to try it. Here is some reading. 

I am concerend about the rabies specifically and will try to delay it as long as possible. I hope to be able to get away with not having it until mine is 6 months old. 

Dr. Jeffrey Levy DVM PCH :: Classical Veterinary Homeopathy : Vaccinations


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just give him the chicken and rice. Boil the rice with 2x the water. I add a bit of ginger in when the dogs have a sick stomach. 

Also, instead of chemical dewormers, you can give Diatomaceous earth to kill parasites. It will dry out the eggs and will actually cut the worms up to kill them. You can get that at any tractor supply in the Feed section. I think in Poultry.

btw....your dog does NOT need bordetella (kennel cough) unless you are boarding him. He's basically only at risk for it then.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

Just so the OP doesn't freak out about the rabies vaccination, it is routinely given at 12 weeks of age here in Georgia. It IS approved for use in puppies and kittens 12 weeks and older, according to the manufacturers label.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd give the chicken and rice for 2-3days then slowly add back the kibble. Your pup needs a bland diet to let it's GI system rest.

Your pup got too many toxic things at one time. In CA, most vet will give rabies at 4 months, except now our lovely governor signed a bill so vets can give at 3 months. Jax08 was correct about bordetella, the fleas meds could have waited a couple days after the rabies.

Sometimes on these meds your dog may get diarrhea, my dog did on Metronidazole. At some point soon, you may want to look into a probiotic. I've never had a vet that recommended Carafate. I would hope the chicken and rice would be good enough. You could also ask about trying a low residue diet for a short time after the chicken and rice.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

yes the puppy needs to eat kibble
cooked chicken and rice with yogurt will lead to nutritional imbalances
no 13 weeks is not illegal and it can be given then
the other vax were not helpful but not enough to cause him to be ill
yes some of the meds could cause a bit of upset stomach but you are leading up to the puppy being finicky by adding a bunch of yummies to the boring kibble 
at least that is how dogs will view it
add enough baby food or chicken and rice to coat the kibble so the puppy has to eat the kibble to get the goodies


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

How is he this morning? Here in Florida rabies is recommended around 5 months. I had to give my gsd it at 5 months for shows. My other dogs I denied it until well over a year. And I gave it separately 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

